# net.inet.tcp.syncache.count: negative



## BernardoCR (May 27, 2010)

net.inet.tcp.syncache.count is counting -1 on my server.

Can it be possible? I thought it could be only 0 or positivo.

Have this happened to any of you already?

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2008-November/019914.html


----------

